# Another lamictal thread



## dmr (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all

Have had de realization for 20 years, almost got used to it...
Tried antidepressants, stimulators, psychotherapy - no luck

Starting lamictal 25 today and will try to go up to 200 
If anybody interested, I can write about the effects 
Wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Keep us posted! Are you taking it with anything else?


----------



## dmr (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, wellbutrin 300mg

I'm on it for some time, but except giving me some energy it haven't helped much.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

If it doesn't work you might increase the dose beyond 200 mg/day or combine it with an SSRI.


----------



## dmr (Jan 23, 2008)

update

2 weeks on 25 mg, recently upped to 50

so far no effect at all


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I've read that in many cases first effects appear at 100 mg/day or more.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd suggest to go to a maximum of 600 mg/day if there is no effect at lower doses. I read in epilepsy forums that some people take 1000 mg/day, so this should not be a big problem.


----------



## dmr (Jan 23, 2008)

600 seems scary for me 

now at 100 - no effect


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't give up. If it does not work you might also consider adding an SSRI or an antipsychotic.


----------



## endritk2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Any update?


----------



## gunstor (Mar 19, 2013)

I got to about 200mg at max then gave up as it seemed to be making my DP much much worse - hadnt felt that bad since I was a teenager.


----------



## dmr (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there

an update from the OP: I went up to 300mg of Lamictal and my experience with it is rather negative.

Turned that it is called mood stabiliser for a reason - it "stabilises" everything in your head quite good. What it did - I became very very calm and not caring about just anything. I am doing bad at my job - i do not care, my wife wants to divorce me - I do not care -- you get the idea.

Of course with this additional emotional blunting I believe that my DP got worse - but with lamictal I do not care 

So having understood this, I am going to get off it ASAP.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

interesting, Im thinking of starting lamatical but there are so many negative stories out there


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It's my impression that Lamotrigine works for some people, but the chances may be far below what the Depersonalization Research Unit says. It's still worth an attempt.


----------

